# [Wet Thumb Forum]-suggestions please



## imported_Rupey (Feb 3, 2003)

Here are a couple pics of my 75 gal tank. I need some suggestions how to improve the overall aquascape of the tank. I like the right side but not satisfied with the left. Any suggestions?
















Just so you know the baby tears on the left and glosso along the front were just trimmed this morning!

[This message was edited by Rupey on Sat February 14 2004 at 10:06 AM.]


----------



## imported_Rupey (Feb 3, 2003)

Here are a couple pics of my 75 gal tank. I need some suggestions how to improve the overall aquascape of the tank. I like the right side but not satisfied with the left. Any suggestions?
















Just so you know the baby tears on the left and glosso along the front were just trimmed this morning!

[This message was edited by Rupey on Sat February 14 2004 at 10:06 AM.]


----------



## Matt.M (Jan 31, 2004)

your tank is really cool Rupey 
you could put some thin val in there that would alright
Matt.M









I LOVE BIOTOPE AQUARIUMS


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

that is 1 amazing looking tank.


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Rupey,

First let me say that you have a VERY nice tank going there. The reason for your dissatisfaction with the left side is simple: It's that mound of 4 different type rocks in front of the Alternathera. It's just a jumble. Get rid of them and allow the Heteranthera or Hemianthus to grow into that spot. VIOLA!!









Also, the Ambulia in the back left doesn't do much for me. It looks weak back there. I'd yank it and let the Hemianthus fill in...

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## imported_Rupey (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments!

John, I was thinking the exact same things but was just wanted to see what someone else thought! I will take the rocks out this week and put some stargrass clippings in there to fill it in. And the ambulia is gone allready. I'll let the pearlweed take over in that spot. Thanks for giving me that"nudge" I needed to actually do it.


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

It was worth a try with those stones-- After all you need *something* to cover up those ugly bottoms of stem plants







Just keep in mind that if you're going to use stones they need to all be the same type for each application. In other words, the same kind exclusively per tank. Different types mixed together look busy and cluttered.

Let's see it again in a few weeks when your Heteranthera and Hemianthus have filled in, OK?

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

I better see this tank in the AB contest.









Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## Shane A smith (Jun 15, 2003)

I think your tanks looks great. I think the heteranthera shouldn't form such a distinct triangle there but i cant think of something to do about it sorry. Also the tall plant in the back right i think wouldl look betst no there, the tank seems to slope really nicely but then this extreme vertical stand disrupts the nice sloping action.

50gal 161watts PC 6500k/8800k Clay Substrate.


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Yeah, what is that in the back right? Sword plant flower stalks?

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## johnstires (Oct 6, 2003)

I think the tank looks very nice. A couple of suggestion:

1. Starting at the rocks, run a green stem plant up from the botton left hand side of the tank through those two large red plants. Then work towards getting those 2 bunches of red plants to grow to different heights. This will help break up that grouping of red.

2. The green waterfall of plants down the center is pretty overpowering. I'd suggest something to break up the groupings' midgrowth from the back growth.

3. Plant something to break up the rocks on the left.

This is just one man's opinion. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I think replacing the rocks with Lobelia cardinalis will do the trick. Or, if you want to leave the rocks there, shove some Anubias nana in the cracks and let it go.

Best,
Phil

/masthead-refined-mini.jpg


----------



## Neight Goetz (Jan 5, 2004)

Nice Tank Rupey

I'd probably smooth out the gravel at the left hand side.
What about adding some balanse behind the stargrass...?


N8


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

Rupey,

Is this the special red Alternathera that Robert is selling ?

-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## imported_Rupey (Feb 3, 2003)

Jay, No this is some I bought on aquabid, it sure is different then the others I have bought!
I'm in the process now of doing some of the changes suggested here. I'll post another pic when I am done.
The plant in the left back corner was suppose to be blyxa japonica but obviously its not. Its got the same kind of leaves but will grow straight to the surface in about a week. Maybe blyxa "vietnam"? Probably will take it out or at least move it somewhere?
Just in case anybody would like to know here are the stats for this tank:
75 gallon Allglass tank I built the stand and canopy
P.H. kept at 7.2 with pressurized co2
k.h. 14 
g.h. 16
nitrates between 5 and 10
phosphates 1 to 1.5 
weekly 40% watertchange
2ml plantex every other day and 2ml flouris iron every other day
Lighting is a 4x55 watt Ah supply with GE9325 bulbs and two Arcadia plant bulbs overdriven 2x
Rena XP3 filter 
Again thanks for all the suggestions and I'll post another pic when I'm done!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Rupey:
> The plant in the left back corner was suppose to be blyxa japonica but obviously its not. Its got the same kind of leaves but will grow straight to the surface in about a week. Maybe blyxa "vietnam"?


If you are talking about the plant in right back corner then yes, it is Blyxa sp. "vietnam".

-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## imported_Rupey (Feb 3, 2003)

OK heres a quick pic of the tank after a couple of tries Better?


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Gosh, Rupey, that's nice....

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## imported_Rupey (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks John. So I take it you like the changes? I got rid of the rocks on the left, put some javas on the wood and moved it in to the Reineckii and put a couple chain swords in front of that. I also took most of the glosso out hoping that the hairgrass will fill in the forground. I added a couple of riccia covered rocks in front on the right and trimmed the blyxa in the back. Thanks for your help!! 

Jon Rupprecht


----------

